# Colfac IBS



## joe90bass (Jan 8, 2003)

After various blood test and a Barium Enema my doctor has decided I have IBS! She suggested I try Colfac IBS to relieve the symptons, unfortunately these made things worse. Anyone tried Colfac and had this problem? I have now stopped taking them and am trying Colpermin Peppermint Oil instead. I have also made an appointment to see the Doc again.TIAChris


----------



## Anna Anderson (Jan 24, 2003)

Hi, I have suffered from ibs for ten years and i have tried nearly all the anti-spasmodic drugs and they either didn't work or they made me feel worse.I now take isogel which you can buy over the counter and that has helped me more than anything.good luck.


----------



## eileenr (Feb 7, 2003)

My aunt put me on to Colofac. She swears by it. I was only taking it once a day since I can't get it here in Canada and was stocking up when I have been in the UK (wonder what customs would think if they saw those tablets). I noticed some relief but I had similar results by taking a fiber drink before breakfast and dinner, my two main meals. I guess, sometimes, these thinks can iritate the situation.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i have been taking colofac 3 times a day and have noticed a little imrpovement when i take it. i havent had a spasm since last thursday night when i was taking buscopan at that time. have you found colpermin to work? i am thinking of taking it with my colofac


----------



## joe90bass (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks to York laboratries I've found out what my trigger foods are - avoids are: milk and Glutenrotate - Wheat, Yeast, carrotHowever, thanks to an overindulgence in Red Wine and Chinese takeaway last friday I've been suffering all week and was thinking of trying the Colofac again, but I've noticed that it contains lactose, would there be that much in it that it would affect me? Has anyone with a milk/lactose intolerance tried it.Thanks,Chris


----------

